# Letterhead



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm trying to figure out if Cyprus as rules about what is obliged to mention in the company's letterhead. 
Can someone please inform me about what has to be mentioned and what not?
Thx! Maybe a dull question, but i want to make sure we will make the correct letterhead.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

From what i understand, you have to have your company registration number, vat number, and contact details. I hope somebody else can fill in the gaps?


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, thank you.


QUOTE=Toxan;481115]From what i understand, you have to have your company registration number, vat number, and contact details. I hope somebody else can fill in the gaps?[/QUOTE]


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

ymg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if Cyprus as rules about what is obliged to mention in the company's letterhead.
> Can someone please inform me about what has to be mentioned and what not?
> Thx! Maybe a dull question, but i want to make sure we will make the correct letterhead.


name and logo of the company
address, tel fax, eamil and website.

that's what we have on ours. i don't see why you would need registration # or vat #. it's not an invoice?!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> name and logo of the company
> address, tel fax, eamil and website.
> 
> that's what we have on ours. i don't see why you would need registration # or vat #. it's not an invoice?!


Agreed Dina. 
Only invoices need vat no etc on them, not letterheads.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Registered office?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Registered office?


Yep that comes under address


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Yep that comes under address


Registered address can be different than contact address, you understand that?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Registered address can be different than contact address, you understand that?


Letterheads usually have the registered address as a matter of course.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

I think ymg is trying to find out what the legal requirements are. Is it a legal requirement to have the registered address on letterheads?
I do not have that information to pass on.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Toxan said:


> I think ymg is trying to find out what the legal requirements are. Is it a legal requirement to have the registered address on letterheads?
> I do not have that information to pass on.


No it's not! A letterhead is like a marketing tool. It has to do with your brand, logo etc. It should let people how to find you for business purposes and not for legal purposes. I am sorry, I have run many businesses and never heard of anything being a legal requirement for your letterhead. If any brand designers heard of this I am sure they would have a fit!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> No it's not! A letterhead is like a marketing tool. It has to do with your brand, logo etc. It should let people how to find you for business purposes and not for legal purposes. I am sorry, I have run many businesses and never heard of anything being a legal requirement for your letterhead. If any brand designers heard of this I am sure they would have a fit!


I absolutely agree Dina. 
Nor do you have to have a VAT number on letterheads as Toxan states.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

I an sure the ladies are correct, but i found I this link which was interesting.<snip>
I will investigate further.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Please do not post links which contain forums. Thank you


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

It was a link to a legal requirement for letterheaded paper for start ups, which stated that a registered address was required. I apologise for any breach of the rules.


----------

